# Shorter Habanos



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

I have tried and like the Cohiba Siglo IV and the Monti #2 but don't consider myself to like a stronger spicy cigar. I would like to purchase some shorter smokes as I am a pretty slow smoker as well.

Would you reccomend any of these for my tastes or something else?

Cohiba Siglo I
Partagus Shorts
Bolivar Petit Coronas

Thanks


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

All those are excellent, I like Fonseca cadettes (cause I'm poor) and IMO the siglo II is much better than the I, but I've only had two Siglo I's.


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

The Boli PC and the Parti Shorts are both excellent choices. I think the Boli is a little milder. I was just recently gifted a Siglio IV but have not had a chance yet to smoke it. Another good choice on the mild side would be Ramon Allones.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Boli PC
Boli CJ
RAscc
Party Shorts
Siglo I
SP Non Plus
SCDH Principe
Trini Reyes

All good stuff! :w 

:ms NCRM


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Siglo IIs are medium bodied without too much spice. Go with some of the recommendations here-Party Shorts [most spicy ofall gars]; Boli PCs [excellent gar] or i would suggest a Cuaba might be an interesting smoke for you. certainly not a spicy smoke, Cuabas are very unique and well worth a try and come in lots of small sizes: try tradicionales or exclusivos.


----------



## mykla (Jun 6, 2006)

I would suggest the Trinidad Reyes or Ramon Allones small club coronas.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> RAscc
> 
> :ms NCRM


An excellent stick although they are nowhere to be found. I was gifted the only one I've had and it was outstanding.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

scrapiron said:


> I have tried and like the Cohiba Siglo IV and the Monti #2 but don't consider myself to like a stronger spicy cigar. I would like to purchase some shorter smokes as I am a pretty slow smoker as well.
> 
> Would you reccomend any of these for my tastes or something else?
> 
> ...


I have not had a small habano that I didn't like. If you do not prefer a stong/spicy smoke then I would stay away from the Partagas Short...In my opinion, the definition of spiciness. Maybe a Trini Reyes or Monte 4 or 5.


----------



## puffmtd (Sep 7, 2005)

The Partys are hard to beat for a short spicy smoke. I just two boxes of them in about 30 minutes ago. I'm not too big on the Boli's but that's just me cause everyone else seems to love them. Another smoke you might try is Cuaba Divinos...a nicely shaped, spicy figurado with a very unique taste.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

PadronMe said:


> An excellent stick although they are nowhere to be found.


You aren't looking in the right places grasshopper. 

I would strike Party Shorts and maybe even Boli PCs off the list as you said you are not a fan of fuller, stronger cigars. Just my newbie opinion.


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

You may say you don't like spicy until you try a Party Short. They are spicy but man they are amazing. It's not hype. I got some of the Boli PC's but have yet to try one. I am showing restraint. Until tomorrow. 
PM sent.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

scrapiron said:


> don't consider myself to like a stronger spicy cigar.


I didn't notice this. It's been my experience that most, if not all, the small vitolas are little arse-kickers. The flavors and strengh are a little more pronounced than a larger vitola, imo.

:ms NCRM


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Might want to consider the HDM Petit Robusto for a milder shorter stick.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

onlyonerm said:


> Might want to consider the HDM Petit Robusto for a milder shorter stick.


Agreed. :dr


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Boli PC
> Boli CJ
> RAscc
> *Party Shorts*
> ...


Yup. The two in bold ROCK!

As long as we are on the subject, anybody have anything good to say about ERDM Demi Tasse? The size (30 x 4) would be a perfect short smoke for gas and pee stops on motorcycle trips.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

TTT reyes
Hoyo Petit Robusto
RyJ Short Churchill

:al


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

boli pc or party shorts, id go with the boli pc


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

My Favs are 

Monte #4s
Boli PCs
Party Shorts
RYJ PCs 

Good luck finding one you like. The PC is a must in anyones cigar rotation.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

:tpd: It's all good!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

I've got half a box of Monte #5's, but I'd like to get some age on 'em first. Those little guys are supposed to be good.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

My (limited) experience suggests that the monte #4s are... ummm... awesome.
'nuf said


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I like the short R. Gonzalez....20 min. smoke, very nice, also like the Cohibas.


----------



## Tampa1257 (Jul 27, 2006)

scrapiron said:


> * Hoyo Le Hoyo du Depute*


Definately!


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

There have been a lot of good suggestions made; however, IMHO, I think most of those sticks need age before they can really be enjoyed. For example, the RYJ Short Churchills were recommended. That's basically the size of a robusto and I have smoked/tasted two and the results are inconclusive. That is not to say don't buy them, but based on my box no one could ever make a recommendation for them--yet. Besides if you are open to that size there's the RASS and Famoso which smike pretty good young. However, if time is an issue I would go narrow ring gauge and slightly longer length. Here you open yourself up to the Cohiba Exquisito--one of my favorites, and the Panatella. Both quite flavorful and not time consuming. Well worth the extra dough. Having purchased most of the sticks mentioned I haven't yet found one immediately smokable.

(Caveat--this could be a question of packaging. My shorts in cabs and I have never purchased a dress box. The flavor readiness could be different.)


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Great selection, I'd throw in the Diplomaticos #5's and the Cuaba - Divinos.


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

Although I do have limited Habanos experience, a shorter smoke that I LOVE and would definitely recommend is the Punch Petit Coronation.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the help. I have a trade pending and I will be able to sample a couple and continue on my journey. Thanks Moon!
:z


----------



## HeavySmoke (Apr 9, 2006)

i would throw in the Hdm Epi 2's if you like the woody flavor with a little zip. :2


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm aging my trade with Moon for a few days but had to order something...  

I have some Trinidad Reyes coming. :dr


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I hear the new RyJ petite robustos are rather good.. Expensive little buggers though..


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Andyman said:


> I hear the new RyJ petite robustos are rather good.. Expensive little buggers though..


Not sure which one he is talking about, but I tried one of the new RyJ short churchills and it was one damn good cigar (even young - I would say 8.5 out of 10). Very smooth, tons of smoke, very pleasant smell and flavor. I was pretty impressed, it was my first RyJ. These aren't exactly shorter habanos (much larger than a petite corona), but something you might want to try in the future.

I recently smoked a bolivar PC from NOV05 which wasn't nearly as smooth as the previous one I had tried from MAR03. I guess these get better with age.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

montecristo#2 said:


> Not sure which one he is talking about, but I tried one of the new RyJ short churchills and it was one damn good cigar (even young - I would say 8.5 out of 10). Very smooth, tons of smoke, very pleasant smell and flavor. I was pretty impressed, it was my first RyJ. These aren't exactly shorter habanos (much larger than a petite corona), but something you might want to try in the future.
> 
> I recently smoked a bolivar PC from NOV05 which wasn't nearly as smooth as the previous one I had tried from MAR03. I guess these get better with age.


Yah I'm sorry, Short Churchill.. :s


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I was just sitting here trying to think about which of the smaller habanos I liked best???

Heck, come to find out I actually like them all....:r. When I first joined CS I never thought I'd like smaller smokes. After IHT, Coppertop and MO got done with me I was a changed man!!

I'd have to say that every brand has it's place. Some have a milder, low key twang type flavor like the Trini Reys and some give you the spicy slap up side the head like the party short or Boli PC. 
At times the sweetness of the SCDLH El Principe is what I'm looking for but other times I can't wait to smoke one of the buttery Diplomaticos #4's.

The Montecristo's are the only ones that haven't really found a place in my rotation yet. The jury is still out on these.

I guess what I'm saying is too just dive in and try as many as possible. You say you don't like the stronger spicy cigars, I think that will change with time so don't limit your choices just yet!!!


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

dadof3illinois said:


> I guess what I'm saying is too just dive in and try as many as possible. You say you don't like the stronger spicy cigars, I think that will change with time so don't limit your choices just yet!!!


Now that is a plan I can live with.... Just try em all!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I ordered a cab of party shorts this week. I can't wait!


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I was gifted a trinidad reyes from Coma a while back, and it was by far the best short smoke Ive ever had.
Scott


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

The problem is I want them ALL right NOW.. Even if I later determine that they are not for me! I've got major problems...


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

So buy em all, and if you don't like em, send em out in bombs 
Scott


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

That is what I was thinking.. You think somebody would want them if I don't like em... and then hang myself :hn


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Hell, I'll take whatever you don't want 
Scott


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Tried the Boli PC yesterday afternoon in the adirondack chair by the pond. Enjoyed a little time with my son. (thanks Moon) I always feel like I"m reading a children's book when I say that..

I didn't think it was too strong for me. I enjoyed it greatly, had the cuban twang and a little sweetness I thought and maybe the undertone of spice.

Will try to get around to the Party short tomorrow.


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

scrapiron said:


> Tried the Boli PC yesterday afternoon in the adirondack chair by the pond. Enjoyed a little time with my son. (thanks Moon) I always feel like I"m reading a children's book when I say that..
> 
> I didn't think it was too strong for me. I enjoyed it greatly, had the cuban twang and a little sweetness I thought and maybe the undertone of spice.
> 
> Will try to get around to the Party short tomorrow.


Awesome glad you liked it. Looking forward to hearing what you think of the Party Short. I know you said you didn't want spicy but if there is a spicy cigar that can change that I would say it is the Part Short.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Houston, We have a problem!

I tried the Party Short today. It was very good. Now I think I must have them all!

Anyway, Other than being a little strong when I lit it, It was a great smoke. Possibly the best I've had yet.

Now I must figure out how to get a bunch of them...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

scrapiron said:


> Houston, We have a problem!
> 
> I tried the Party Short today. It was very good. Now I think I must have them all!
> 
> ...


I had the first out of a cabinet last eve....Awsome


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm partial to Rafael Gonzalez Lonsdales and Fonsecas, nice 30 min. smoke.:dr


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

How do you guys like ERDM Demi Tasse?


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

ALL GONE.

Gosh Darn, smoked the last Party Shorts from Moon tonight. Thanks moon it was good. I am gonna have to get some of these!


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Bigga Petey said:


> How do you guys like ERDM Demi Tasse?


Never mind. :sl

Got a box on the way.

I'll find out for myself. 

Seems to be a perfect size for butt breaks whilst doing some motorsickle riding. :w


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Sorry, Never tried one or I would have responded.. Now you will have to let me know...


----------

